# Angst vor dem Zahnarzt ?



## CukeSpookem (16 Apr. 2016)




----------



## UTux (16 Apr. 2016)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> Angst vor dem Zahnarzt ?


Jetzt schon


----------



## wusel (16 Apr. 2016)

da war wohl das lachgas nicht zugedreht ??!!!


----------

